

Cox, like Comcast, also violating net neutrality by disrupting subscribers' file transfers - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/cox_like_comcast_choking_customers_file_sharing

======
jdavid
i would appreciate it if someone would come up with a feature branding
organization, like energy star, or consumer reports for INTERNET providers. in
the end these large corporations are going to find a way to do what they want,
unless actual everyday consumers stop buying the service because the know what
it means in real terms like:

* att, comcast, and cox transfer files slower to your friends

* email is slower to upload

* new technology may not be available right away on these networks

* att, comcast, and cox want to treat the INTERNET like individually billed PHONE calls with different prices based on who you call (ie 1-800, 1-900, long distance and on network and off network pricing) the want to push us back to the days when you had to know which area codes were expensive and which were not

* etc...

lets give the consumer something real they can understand rather than net-
neutrality which is an insiders term.

